# "The Mad Ratter" Rattery



## slugpony (Mar 12, 2012)

*A really good Rattery in the Manchester area*

*Website: The Mad Ratter Rattery - Home
Facebook: "The Mad Ratter" Rattery | Facebook*

*A nice friendly, loving, hobby breeding Rattery. With four gorgeous does and 6 gorgeous Males. No more than 2 litters a year from each female though. Great temperaments, handled daily, healthy chunky gorgeous litters.*


----------

